# TRI-TEC Steam Sound System



## trainman 2015 (Jan 17, 2015)

I recently purchased one of these units. There is no manual. Does anyone know anything about connecting and using this type of unit? There are switches and controls on the front panel for Whistle, Bell, Chuff, as well as adjustments for rate and volume. There are terminals on the back of the unit for "power in", "variable voltage", "track", "speaker output". As per the power adapter that came with the unit, "power in" is 20 volts AC. (power for the unit could also be obtained from the 18 volt and Base terminals on the rear of an AF transformer?). By connecting a speaker to the speaker terminals you can hear the whistle, bell, etc sounds. I am wondering about the connections and use of the "variable voltage" and "track terminals. Could a person connect the 5-18 volts from a transformer to the "variable voltage" terminals and connect the "track terminals" to the track and use the unit to supply sounds to the tender? I am hesitant to try anything without knowing for sure what will happen. It would be nice to have a manual and/or operating instructions. I have tried searching the Internet for the manufacturer of the unit and for information on using the unit, but have not found anything.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, never heard of it... But welcome..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A quick check of the internet suggests this is available through many auctions, including eBay. I suggest you try to contact one of these sellers to do a favor for you by copying the paperwork for you. Other than that, I have never heard of the item and would not be bale to provide assistance...sorry.


----------

